# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Fixing broken telephone cable in the wall

## saahmadbulbul

Hi, 
I need some help with a broken telephone cable. I move to new house  where the telephone wearing is broken on the plag on the wall.  
There are four very thin cables but I am not sure which cable (color) go  to which screw. There is no number so I am totally confused. I have no idea able cable but need to fix it asap.  
Let me know if more information required. I am from Melbourne.  
Thanks in Advance.  
Sal  
Note: some one told me that it is illegal to fixing the cable without training. is that true?

----------


## Armers

That is true. There are plenty of companys around that do it for you. Do you at least have an active phone line? If not then fixing will be a little harder to do. 
I suggest you get youself the local paper open it up and look for your local cabler.  
Where exactly are you?  
Armers

----------


## Master Splinter

Diagram below for wiring the standard Telstra 610 plug and socket.  Yes, you need to be a 'licensed cabler' to even think about fixing it.  You're supposed to have a licence to own a dog, too....

----------


## Haveago1

If you have any other points in your place that are working carefully take the back off and copy how the colours are connected....

----------


## murray44

The phone line should be on white and blue. If you have different colours, just keep trying all combinations until you get dial tone. 
I think there is some clause or sub paragraph that lets you rewire the first socket without a licence in case you happen to care about that stuff.

----------


## dazzler

> . If you have different colours, just keep trying all combinations until you get dial tone.

  Your not a bomb disposal technician are you murray  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pugs

> I think there is some clause or sub paragraph that lets you rewire the first socket without a licence in case you happen to care about that stuff.

  maybe in New zealand.... but not Australia

----------


## saahmadbulbul

> maybe in New zealand.... but not Australia

  
What is that mean?  :Confused:  
That photograph may not help??!! :Confused:

----------


## murray44

Dazzler, cut the red wire....no, no, sorry.....I meant yellow wire. 
Pugs, you're right, an unlicensed person is not supposed to play with the first socket. Mind you, given the standard of some cabling, it wouldn't hurt to give anyone open slather!

----------


## saahmadbulbul

> Diagram below for wiring the standard Telstra 610 plug and socket.  Yes, you need to be a 'licensed cabler' to even think about fixing it.  You're supposed to have a licence to own a dog, too....

  I have blue, white, red and black cable. should I give a try to see if it works.  blue and white ones have been already attached.  
Just two more to go.  
Thanks  
SAL

----------

